# Edition 38



## chrisba

Anybody going to Edition 38 next week?


----------



## Dipesh

We will be there (in our Honda's!) 

Should be camping too, hopefully the weather is good!


----------



## RandomlySet

As always! I'll be there Friday onwards in the Bravo! 

Come and say hi! Look for Ibiza Owners Clubs (Banner will say IbizaOC)


----------



## Idlewillkill

Think I'll be there on Sunday, any traders attending?


----------



## Alan W

Idlewillkill said:


> Think I'll be there on Sunday, any traders attending?


I would think Alex at Elite Car Care will be there as he's a serious dubber. 

Alan W


----------



## EliteCarCare

Alan W said:


> I would think Alex at Elite Car Care will be there as he's a serious dubber.
> 
> Alan W


Correct on both counts.. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Alex: Any chance of a nice deal on some 3M pads and Sample Polish :thumb:

May also be making a "starter kit" order for a mate

So I'll be after a fair bit of stock from you


----------



## Idlewillkill

EliteCarCare said:


> Correct on both counts.. :thumb:


Balls, looks like I'll be taking my wallet then :lol:

Looking forward to this, not been to Edition for a few years now

Actually, will you be making your pressed plates at the show dude? Very much interested in a set for my Golf


----------



## d.g

Will be going to Edition 38, GF has a nice mk2 but sadly wont be taking this as only just collected it tonight after a full rebuild and it needs plenty more work before being show ready.

Still looking forward to the show, will be down there on the sunday I think.


----------



## Mini 360

d.g said:


> Will be going to Edition 38, GF has a nice mk2 but sadly wont be taking this as only just collected it tonight after a full rebuild and it needs plenty more work before being show ready.
> 
> Still looking forward to the show, will be down there on the sunday I think.


Folk above are taking hondas....no matter what state its in you arent going to be the worst there :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare

-Mat- said:


> Alex: Any chance of a nice deal on some 3M pads and Sample Polish :thumb:
> 
> May also be making a "starter kit" order for a mate
> 
> So I'll be after a fair bit of stock from you


Best sorted by PM/email but i'm sure we can sort something.. :thumb:



Idlewillkill said:


> Balls, looks like I'll be taking my wallet then :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to this, not been to Edition for a few years now
> 
> Actually, will you be making your pressed plates at the show dude? Very much interested in a set for my Golf


Not making plates at the show, but we can take a booking & payment for them (you'll need to bring your docs) and you'll get the plates sent to you within a couple of working days. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Tunero

I will be there... with some friends and our rental car...

We go from Spain... about 20 guys... 


Any car care shop will have stand there? As I understand, Elite Car Care maybe...


Someone can change or sell me some AS Tardis? About... 500ml...


----------



## Prism Detailing

Im getting very excited about E38X, got the Golf ready today, only decided to go at 2pm so decided to get the Golf prepared, now packing clothing, heading off at 7am tomorrow 

See you all there


----------



## Dipesh

I'm getting excited too! Not going until Saturday though. 

We will have a red polo with ats classics. The hondas are staying at home!


----------



## RandomlySet

as said, I'll be there heading the Ibiza OC stand... look for a Beige Fiat Bravo.... 58 Reg ending in LLU! Pop over and say hi.......


----------



## Prism Detailing

-Mat- said:


> as said, I'll be there heading the Ibiza OC stand... look for a Beige Fiat Bravo.... 58 Reg ending in LLU! Pop over and say hi.......


Ill be with the DC guys :thumb: Not sure if the Golf will be on the stand as left it a little late to say i was going


----------



## RandomlySet

Cool.... well, we're meeting at Donnington Services at 11 tomorrow... and will be there ALL weekend! 4th year running! 

Gutted I wont have the cupra as I was hoping to enter show n shine, and get it up on the "main stage" thing


----------



## Prism Detailing

Golf is not good enough for the show n shine, not enough done to it and since i know all the scoring not much point !

Are you camping it ? Im in a hotel and heading back on Sunday evening, even tho everyone else is staying Sunday as well


----------



## RandomlySet

hell yeah I'll be camping! no other way!

feel free to find me for a chat and a drink :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I might pop over and see whats happening


----------



## RandomlySet

Good meet this weekend boys and girls.... Had a cracking night Friday, nice and chilled....

Met a few regular faces on Saturday. PJ, Alex (and Mrs Alex) and their lad. Also nice to meet you Rob (Prism Detailing). Nice chatting to you and getting some advice fella :thumb: Also met some new faces whilst helping out PJ and general wandering around 

Spotted "The ShinExperience" van as I was leaving today.

Hope everyone else who went had a good weekend/day.


----------



## Leemack

Missed it unfortunately but never mind


----------



## Dipesh

Had a brilliant weekend! 

In all the 7 years I've been going, I've never seen the show and shine on the Sunday so big.


----------



## RandomlySet

indeed! friggin huge!

Saturday night was better than past shows! No knobs driving around drunk, no fighting (that I saw/heard) and far more chilled in general


----------



## Dipesh

Yeah but it was FREEZING!!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare

Cracking weekend, Sunday was HUGE, sooo busy and it was good to meet so many of the regulars and new faces. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## RandomlySet

Dipesh said:


> Yeah but it was FREEZING!!!!


wasn't that bad TBH!

Although I did kip in the car Saturday night


----------



## n_d_fox

went along on saturday... maybe sunday would have been a better day as i was expecting it to be much bigger for some reason !?

anyway, thoroughly enjoyed the day and the cars :thumb:

be back next year i reckon, my bro now has some ideas for his mk5 so we'll see how that pans out.


----------



## big ben

i ended up going vwaction instead, might have to go ED38 next year, anyone got some pics??


----------



## RandomlySet

Did anyone see the Red Mk4 Ibiza with Black TT Comp Wheels on it sprayed gloss black with red flake in the lacquer?


----------



## RandomlySet

I have a few pictures... not many though


----------



## EliteCarCare

Some shots here (courtesy of "doublezero" from E38):

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y57/dubzero/E38X/?albumview=slideshow&direction=reverse

Enjoy!

Alex :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

Great photos :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Gutted I couldn't make this but the Slammed Golf I detailed for performance VW mag won best Mk5 so well pleased with that. I was told this was a good turn out.


----------



## Prism Detailing

vxrmarc said:


> Gutted I couldn't make this but the Slammed Golf I detailed for performance VW mag won best Mk5 so well pleased with that. I was told this was a good turn out.


Massive turn out im sure i got a pic of the mk5 getting its trophy :thumb:

Also 2 of my friends got trophies, the Silver Seat Leon which I know Iain @ Finerdetails had done (this car wins a lot of trophies here and abroad) and the red Lupo on air.

Spotted Roy's van in the carpark but didnt see him.

It was good speaking to you Mat and PJ @ Dodo

Finally, I was disappointed with the show, it has definately outgrown itself, showground was far too small. For me its not a show about dubs anymore, but just go for the banter. My hotel we (DC guys) shared with the Speed NL guys and over the years built up a good relationship with them so we just have a party with them.......That is what makes Edition for me !

I think next year its more about the european shows and i might give E38 a miss........

Oh i have hundreds of pics, just trying to get them uploaded now !


----------



## Alan W

Prism Detailing said:


> Oh i have hundreds of pics, just trying to get them uploaded now !


Do you have a link to your photos Robert? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Dipesh

Prism Detailing said:


> Finally, I was disappointed with the show, it has definately outgrown itself, showground was far too small. For me its not a show about dubs anymore, but just go for the banter. My hotel we (DC guys) shared with the Speed NL guys and over the years built up a good relationship with them so we just have a party with them.......That is what makes Edition for me !
> 
> I think next year its more about the european shows and i might give E38 a miss........


Do you know what, out of the 7 years that I have been going, this is exactly what I was thinking. The show just felt different and atmosphere was different.

I don't think I will miss it next year as I was give it it's last chance.

Europe is defo the way forward.


----------



## RandomlySet

How they judged certainly opened my eyes! They make notes and give points later after the car has gone away! WTF!? To me, that is a case of, it's who you are that will decide if you win


----------



## Prism Detailing

A friends car was judged, they asked if it was original paint work, he said yes, they said they would have to mark him down for that !

Also for the show and shine, the ones who went through the tent on Saturday had an advantage as no judge would be able to see the condition of the paint work, and if unfortunate for you and your car had swirls on it, sat was your day to be judged ! Sunday dragged out a little with the trophies.....

And i was 1 ticket away from the raffle car, i was depressed on sunday night as was my friend who refused to get a ticket, if he did, he would have won the car !


----------



## Prism Detailing

Alan W said:


> Do you have a link to your photos Robert?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Currently uploading to here

http://smg.photobucket.com/RobturE38X


----------



## RandomlySet

Prism Detailing said:


> A friends car was judged, they asked if it was original paint work, he said yes, they said they would have to mark him down for that !
> 
> *Also for the show and shine, the ones who went through the tent on Saturday had an advantage as no judge would be able to see the condition of the paint work, and if unfortunate for you and your car had swirls on it, sat was your day to be judged ! Sunday dragged out a little with the trophies.....*
> 
> And i was 1 ticket away from the raffle car, i was depressed on sunday night as was my friend who refused to get a ticket, if he did, he would have won the car !


Exactly! Cars should be judged in direct sun, or with lamps/tourches.... There was a black polo of some Porsche Teledial rims that didn't have a single mark on it! Freshly polished, and looked mint! Yet in the tent, you wouldn't know that


----------



## Alan W

Prism Detailing said:


> Currently uploading to here
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v681/Robtur/Edition38 2010/


Some great photos there! 

Thanks Robert. :thumb:

Alan


----------



## paranoid73

Mate change your link as all your albums can be veiwed!


----------



## Prism Detailing

paranoid73 said:


> Mate change your link as all your albums can be veiwed!


Its ok, all personal family albums are private now :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

You got a shot of me and the Anni in there. Could I be a pain and ask for a copy please? I forgot my camera! 

It's number 7 on the first page - on the stage.

Cheers
Mark :thumb:


----------



## Roy

Prism Detailing said:


> Spotted Roy's van in the carpark but didnt see him.
> 
> Finally, I was disappointed with the show, it has definately outgrown itself, showground was far too small.


Yeah, I took a little walk around, only took 30mins from my house. It's the first VW show I've been to in years, some pretty cool cars. Agree looked a little cramped for a venue, I thought It was a little expensive too (but I use to being paid to go to shows :lol: )

Maybe getting ideas for my next van, three seat caddy or transporter with sleeping bunk :driver:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Roy said:


> Maybe getting ideas for my next van, three seat caddy or transporter with sleeping bunk :driver:


Did you see the converted transporter on the showground, silver one......hopefully going to Worthersee next year in it with a few guys :thumb:

It had sleeping for 4, a cooker, sink, fridge everything you need


----------

